# She is stamped and ready for market....



## Tarella (Apr 1, 2007)

Yess you might ask.....Is Tarella dyslexic or something??? Or perhaps is her Tattoo artist hanging upside down??? All I can say as a caption for this photos is, " Triple grade AAA rump roast! Gets an D for fake Tattooing.

April fools to you too 

:kiss2: 

Tarella 

View attachment rumpprincess.jpg


----------



## Regular Bill (Apr 1, 2007)

Tarella said:


> Yess you might ask.....Is Tarella dyslexic or something??? Or perhaps is her Tattoo artist hanging upside down??? All I can say as a caption for this photos is, " Triple grade AAA rump roast! Gets an D for fake Tattooing.
> 
> April fools to you too
> 
> ...



LOL... I'll over look the bad tattoo job this time...but you may not be so lucky next time!!  Thats too funny..

Bill


----------



## GPL (Apr 2, 2007)

Absolutely a beauty you are, Tara:smitten: 
So nice to see you again!! Hope you are doing fine. Please take care:wubu: 

Supertight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## DDP (Apr 2, 2007)

Not only is it upside down like an EMS vehicle, it's a little off center and.... um wait- what the hell am I talking about! 
Nice shot.
DDP


----------



## Tooz (Apr 3, 2007)

It's cute, and you are gorgeous, but the title of this thread just bothers me a little in that you are likening yourself to meat at a supermarket (or something similar). I don't want to be anal (and I know this is a sort of April Fools thing), but I'm just having a hard time ignoring the analogy.


----------



## dan (Apr 3, 2007)

That can be takin care of, and something better can be put in it's place?


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 3, 2007)

Tooz said:


> the title of this thread just bothers me a little in that you are likening yourself to meat at a supermarket (or something similar). I don't want to be anal (and I know this is a sort of April Fools thing), but I'm just having a hard time ignoring the analogy.


It's her comparison to make - is it so wrong if she wants to make the comparison, especially for a fun and sexy April Fools shot?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 3, 2007)

A tattoo in that spot is referred to as a tramp stamp. It's possible that's what she meant. The market reference stumps me though. When I first saw the post I thought she was opening a paysite.


----------



## panhype (Apr 3, 2007)

*She is stamped and ready for market....*


Tarella said:


> Yess you might ask.....Is Tarella dyslexic or something??? Or perhaps is her Tattoo artist hanging upside down??? All I can say as a caption for this photos is, " Triple grade AAA rump roast! Gets an D for fake Tattooing.
> 
> April fools to you too
> 
> ...


Ha ha, your sense of humour is sooo kool beans  And your faboo-licious looks would one even make forget 3.5 million days of rain :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 3, 2007)

LillyBBBW said:


> A tattoo in that spot is referred to as a tramp stamp. It's possible that's what she meant. *The market reference stumps me though*. When I first saw the post I thought she was opening a paysite.




I took to be a reference to meat in a super market.... like meat that is stamped after inspection then cut up and sold...


----------



## Tad (Apr 3, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I took to be a reference to meat in a super market.... like meat that is stamped after inspection then cut up and sold...



I was kind of assuming she was playing on the brands traditionally placed on the rump of cattle. Her being in farm country and all.

And yes, a lovely picture 

-Ed


----------



## Tarella (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi

Actually what was on my mind was exactly as Edx had suggested. I once saw an odd but politically moving photo with humans hanging from meat hooks. They were shown being alive in the photo but it did cause a stir. I could get all philosophical here and go on for a long time but I won't. I didnt mean any negative reference to meat, women, buyers, or tattoos. Really just didnt know what else to call the photo...with all my flesh showing like it is. Triple grade A beef is devine and tasty...so you can ponder that too.

Thanks for the messages. Its probably the most flesh I have ever bared here, even though almost G rated, its a lot of flesh.

Tara

PS, I learned something today: didnt know tattoos there were called tramp stamps...cool beans!!*S*


----------



## Tooz (Apr 3, 2007)

Wagimawr said:


> It's her comparison to make - is it so wrong if she wants to make the comparison, especially for a fun and sexy April Fools shot?



And is it so wrong if the comparison bothers me a little?
(Not to say I have ANY problem with the OP at all, just trying to make a point.)


----------



## Tarella (Apr 3, 2007)

Tooz,

I think you have the right to feel the way you do. I too might feel that way if I saw someone else saying that sort of thing. It could be construed to be a negative or a disparaging remark towards oneself or BBW's in general. I wasnt though, but I respect and can understand your feelings.


Tarella


----------



## Stiffler (Apr 3, 2007)

Well, well, well....being the extreme capitalist that I am I know that Tarella is going to demand an extremely high price at market. I can imagine that the bidding is going to become insane. I thought it was a cute post for whatever that is worth and you are one very sexy woman. Wa Wa Wee Wa....Stiffler


----------



## Tarella (Apr 3, 2007)

It was NOT meant to be that DEEP*giggles*.

Ps, Stiffler's right, I am currently off the table in private negotiations somewhere in the high 7 figures.

Why is it that some people can not get a joke?


----------



## Ash (Apr 3, 2007)

I know a guy who knows a guy that has "Grade A" in the little shield symbol tattooed on his ass. True story. I've seen pictures.


----------



## Cat (Apr 4, 2007)

It's all about the marketing!
Tarella, you are gorgeous, girl! (stamp or no stamp!)

This reminded me of a commentary piece I did a while ago on my site. Looking back I wish I had put "princess". It would have been cuter!  ...
http://www.catay.com/weekdetail.asp?WeekID=208


----------



## rsoxrule (Apr 4, 2007)

Tarella:

I would attempt to "break down" those negotiations and offer you a 9 figure offer
$361.000000

(I don't know how much that is "Canadian")  


Any picture of you brightens the day...........and the only "tattoo" or "stamp" I would put on you is 
"PLEASE SHIP TO NEW YORK"


Happy Wednesday.................
Rsoxrule


----------



## Tarella (Apr 4, 2007)

Cat said:


> It's all about the marketing!
> Tarella, you are gorgeous, girl! (stamp or no stamp!)
> 
> This reminded me of a commentary piece I did a while ago on my site. Looking back I wish I had put "princess". It would have been cuter!  ...
> http://www.catay.com/weekdetail.asp?WeekID=208



Hi Cat,

Yes! I knew I had seen it somewhere else as well but couldnt remember where. It was on your site. I have always loved how you have presented your photos Cat. Sometimes they are like a piece of art, other times they are controversial, and again other times a wonderful conversation inducing or thought provoking photo. I have enjoyed your sites and admired you for years. Thanks Cat.

Tara


----------



## Cat (Apr 4, 2007)

Tara,
Thanks so much! You have always shown yourself to be very creative, smart and simply stunning in your posts/photos on the boards. I'm sincerely honored to have your admiration.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 5, 2007)

Indescribably lovely, Tarella. :smitten: 

(OK, I stole my post idea from a candy bar commercial.) :blush:


----------

